# IS3 - I Synergy Group



## System (3 November 2016)

I Synergy Group Limited, through its subsidiaries, provides online and offline affiliate marketing solutions to advertisers and affiliates in Malaysia. The company owns and operates Affiliate Junction, an affiliate marketing platform that offers affiliate marketing solutions to advertisers and affiliates through a single platform, as well as provides advertisers with performance-based marketing solutions and access to various affiliate programs. 

I Synergy Group Limited was founded in 2008 and is based in West Perth, Australia.

It is anticipated that IS3 will list on the ASX during December 2016.

http://www.isynergy.my


----------

